# Jeff's ABT's



## wes w

Good morning folks.   I hope everyone is having a good day!

After getting the latest news letter I had to try Jeff's newest twist on the ABT.   They were a big hit and were simply awesome!  

If you don't get the news letter, here is the ingredients.

Jalapeno peppers as many as you want

8oz. Cream cheese

1 cup Shredded Cheddar

1lb. Shrimp

Oh, and Bacon about one pound.













IMG_2696.JPG



__ wes w
__ Jul 6, 2014






6 peppers cut in half and cleaned out.   Most know I don't like real spicy food.  According to Jeff you can soak peppers in Sprite and take the spice out of them.  So, I thought I'd give it a try.   I soaked them for about 1 1/2hrs.













IMG_2695.JPG



__ wes w
__ Jul 6, 2014






Cream cheese and shredded cheddar.   Jeff said you could put 3-5TBS of his rub in this mix.  I didn't go that much.  I put about a TBS in mine.













IMG_2694.JPG



__ wes w
__ Jul 6, 2014






Shrimp thawed and cut in half so they will fit in the peppers













IMG_2697.JPG



__ wes w
__ Jul 6, 2014






Shrimp into the peppers. 













IMG_2702.JPG



__ wes w
__ Jul 6, 2014






Best way to stuff these things is get your hands in there and make a mess.













IMG_2704.JPG



__ wes w
__ Jul 6, 2014






I opted  to use store bought bacon for this project.  I bought the cheapest thinnest bacon I could find.   Cut in half and tucked around the bottom.

I smoked these for about 3 hrs at 225.  I was also smoking wings at the same time.   We had a great evening with close friends and family.













IMG_2730.JPG



__ wes w
__ Jul 6, 2014






Finished product!   These were totally awesome!   The soaking in Sprite did the trick with the peppers.   Just a hint of spice but not enough to be overwhelming.   Next time I'll do more.  I could make a meal of these!


----------



## flash

Soak is SPRITE??!!  Jeff's a whussie.


----------



## wes w

I guess I'm the whussie.  It was only Jeff's suggestion if you don't like spicy food.  

I like to taste what I'm eating.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Tasty looking ABT's Wes! Now how'd those wings turn out??? One of my favorite combo meals, wings and ABT's!


----------



## knifebld

Wes W said:


> I guess I'm the whussie.  It was only Jeff's suggestion if you don't like spicy food.
> 
> I like to taste what I'm eating.


Nicely done and as another fellow 'whussie' I completely agree with you on cutting down the heat! Cheers!


----------



## wes w

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking ABT's Wes! Now how'd those wings turn out??? One of my favorite combo meals, wings and ABT's!


Thanks Case.   Wings are always awesome!    I did a few with Jeff's rub for the spicy folk, the rest I just use  my chicken rub.   

  I really liked the ABT's not being so hot.  I could have eaten half of them right out of the smoker.  I'll be doing this again real soon.  

I know to wear gloves when working peppers.  I've never done more then 2 or 3 before.  Next time I'll borrow a respirator  from the shop.  I had that pepper tingle in my throat  for about 2 days. 


knifebld said:


> Wes W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm the whussie.  It was only Jeff's suggestion if you don't like spicy food.
> 
> I like to taste what I'm eating.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done and as another fellow 'whussie' I completely agree with you on cutting down the heat! Cheers!
Click to expand...

Thanks knifebid.     Love the pepper flavor, just not big on the heat.   They they were a big hit.    Cheers to you sir!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Wes if you haven't tried the sweet mini peppers for ABT's pick up a bag of them and give those a try. I make a batch of those when we have guests who don't like heat. They are tasty too!


----------



## driedstick

Them there look great!! Nice job. I like the heat on the japs - haven't tried the shrimp ones yet thou, will have to give it a try. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker. 

DS


----------



## wes w

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wes if you haven't tried the sweet mini peppers for ABT's pick up a bag of them and give those a try. I make a batch of those when we have guests who don't like heat. They are tasty too!


Well, I hadn't really thought of that Case.  I'll have to give it a try.  Thanks! 


driedstick said:


> Them there look great!! Nice job. I like the heat on the japs - haven't tried the shrimp ones yet thou, will have to give it a try.
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker.
> 
> DS


I didn't use near as much rub as Jeff said to.    On short smokes his rub is hot to me.  I use it on my pork but it seems to loose its punch after 10hrs.

He also said to marinade the shrimp in about a 1/2 cup of  his rub for a couple hours.  I didn't do that.  I only added 1 TBS for flavor to the cheese mix.

There awesome!  My smoker stays pretty happy!


----------



## dwolfpak

Hmm, I have a fishing trip this weekend, just the guys.  I'll have to give these a try.  They sound yummy.


----------



## badmoont2

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wes if you haven't tried the sweet mini peppers for ABT's pick up a bag of them and give those a try. I make a batch of those when we have guests who don't like heat. They are tasty too!


I second the sweet mini peppers, very tasty.


----------



## dwolfpak

Another thing to try is the Red Jalapeños, They are actually milder than the Green ones and have a little sweetness to them.  Still have the heat, just not as much as the green ones.


----------



## frosty

Way to go Wes!  Those look as nice as the ones in our local supermarket, that cost $7/Pound.  I always grin when I see someone pick up a package, and just keep walking.  My friends love it when I make mine, and they mysteriously have a reason to visit when the ole' smoker is going.  Boy those folks can put ABTs away.

Well, best of luck to you!


----------



## wes w

Thanks for the kind words.   I have got to try the mini peppers.  Maybe this week-end!

Yeah, its funny how all the neighbors show up when the smoker fires up.   At least they bring beer and we chill for the day


----------



## fire in the hole

Japs seem to come with different heat zones. But, my experience so far has been that if I remove the seeds and veins, my ABT does not have heat. Just the delicious flavor of jalapeno..Have I been lucky??? I think it's my attention to removing the hot stuff.


----------



## wes w

My neighbor grows Japs and they will light you up.  I took everything out of them but they were about right for me after soaking.   Love the flavor of them though


----------



## skully67

Ohh man do those  look great!
 

I know what i am making tomorrow.


----------



## nicjam

I got some garden fresh peppers and will be using them for this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## helmrod

I made these over the weekend and holy crap they were awesome. I used a different rub and didn't soak in Sprite but they were unbelievably good. I am a sissie when it comes to spicy stuff but they have just the right heat for me and my wife without soaking in sprite.


----------



## wes w

They are awesome Helmrod.   Love the shrimp and cheese combo.    I'll be doing them again next week for myself this time for lunch.  Got a pork smoke and what a better way to eat lunch!  :-)


----------



## bobank03

Really great ideas. I'm making half ABT and half sweet later this week. Looking forward to  this ABT twist!


----------



## knifebld

Decided to try these too over the weekend...not a big fan of heat either...but since I was making these for a bunch of guests who enjoy a little spiciness....I kept to the original recipe, here are a few pics;













IMG_4349.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Jul 28, 2014





     













IMG_4352.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Jul 28, 2014






I decided to pre-cook the bacon so that it would come off the smoker a little more crispy...kept a few with some uncooked bacon to compare results.

Final verdict...pre-cooking bacon was a waste of time, cause all came out beautiful.

Did not find them hot at all...they had a slight kick, but nothing compared to eating one raw. Problem with these is that they were quite filling....I put them out as appetizers and by the time our meal hit, people were not very hungry. :(

Very tasty, but kinda labor intensive...so don't imagine I would be doing these again anytime soon.

Sorry, no fully smoked pics...had to many beers in me by that time :)


----------



## wes w

bobank03 said:


> Really great ideas. I'm making half ABT and half sweet later this week. Looking forward to  this ABT twist!


Sounds awesome bob, post some pictures!!


knifebld said:


> Decided to try these too over the weekend...not a big fan of heat either...but since I was making these for a bunch of guests who enjoy a little spiciness....I kept to the original recipe, here are a few pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4349.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ knifebld
> __ Jul 28, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4352.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ knifebld
> __ Jul 28, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to pre-cook the bacon so that it would come off the smoker a little more crispy...kept a few with some uncooked bacon to compare results.
> 
> Final verdict...pre-cooking bacon was a waste of time, cause all came out beautiful.
> 
> Did not find them hot at all...they had a slight kick, but nothing compared to eating one raw. Problem with these is that they were quite filling....I put them out as appetizers and by the time our meal hit, people were not very hungry. :(
> 
> Very tasty, but kinda labor intensive...so don't imagine I would be doing these again anytime soon.
> 
> Sorry, no fully smoked pics...had to many beers in me by that time :)


knife thats a lot of peppers!    They are  time consuming.     I'm doing a pork smoke this week-end I hope to throw some in the bottom for a mid-day snack.     I'm with you man,  if that smokers on,  there better be beer in the house!


----------

